# ارسال راديو من خلال الكمبيوتر



## alihaskar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف تريد لإرسال رسائل نصية إلى أصدقائك من دون أسلاك ، وبدون اتصال بالإنترنت ، ودون دفع رسوم شهرية؟
في هذا المشروع نبني جهاز لاسلكي في غاية البساطة التي تعلقونها إلى منفذ تسلسلي على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك. ثم كان الكمبيوتر يعمل برنامج مجاني لتحويل الكلمات التي تكتبها في إشارات الراديو التي يتم فك الشفرة عن طريق جهاز كمبيوتر آخر ، وذلك باستخدام جهاز استقبال لاسلكي رخيصة ، وبطاقة صوت.
مع دراسة صغيرة ، لا تحتاج حتى الكمبيوتر الثاني ، حيث أن إشارات الراديو في مورس ، والتي يمكن لأي شخص أن يتعلم فك رموز في رؤوسهم مع القليل من الممارسة. كما يأتي في متناول اليدين كما ********، السري أو باعتبارها وسيلة لإرسال رسائل لمسافات طويلة












الكمبيوتر الارسال يسيطر احتياجات هذه الأجزاء 


والمذبذب واحد ميغاهرتز
يمكنك استخدام ترددات أخرى إذا كان لديك جهاز لاسلكي يمكن أن تستقبلهم. 

موصل منفذ تسلسلي
ونحن نستخدم موصل RS232 9 دبوس. يمكنك اتخاذ ما عدا كابل المسلسل القديم ، أو شراء رابط جديد من الأجهزة الإلكترونية أو تخزين الكمبيوتر. 

بعض سلك معزول عن هوائي
وفقط عن أي نوع من الأسلاك القيام به ، يعد من أفضل.

ويؤدي اختبار التمساح
هذا هو قطعة من الأسلاك مع التمساح لقطات في كل نهاية. 


لإرسال أول ، سنقوم بالاتصال مع الأجزاء مقاطع التمساح. وهذا يسمح لنا بسرعة تغيير الترددات بالاستعاضة عن مذبذب ميغاهرتز 1 مع المذبذب مع تردد مختلفة. في وقت لاحق سوف نظهر نسخة مصنوعة من مأخذ للمذبذب ، لوحة الدوائر المطبوعة ، وعلى ضوء تنبعث منها الصمام الثنائي الضوئي التي مورس مع مذبذب











الخطوة الأولى لتقليص الفارق على الصدارة في اختبار نصف. في هذه الصور وقطعت أنا يؤدي اختبار اثنين ، واحد أحمر وأسود واحد ، لتجعل من السهل أن نرى إلى أين يذهب الاتصالات. ولكن ما لم كنت ترغب بجعل اثنين من أجهزة الإرسال (صديقك يريد أن يرسل رسائل الى الوراء ، لا هي؟) يمكنك استخدام واحد فقط يؤدي الاختبار (يقتطع من قطعتين).
إزالة العزل القليل من قطع ينتهي من الأسلاك ، واحدة من قطع جندى ينتهي إلى دبوس (5) وغيرها من دبوس 4.







5 دبوس من موصل المنفذ التسلسلي (السلك الاسود في الصورة) يتصل دبوس الأرضي من المذبذب. 4 دبوس من موصل المنفذ التسلسلي يذهب إلى دبوس قوة مذبذب. ويبين الرسم الإرسال من أعلى (دبابيس مشيرا إلى الأسفل). الصورة أدناه يوضح مذبذب رأسا على عقب ، مع دبابيس مواجهة











لإرسال رسالة ، ونحن في حاجة الآن إلى برنامج الكمبيوتر التي يمكن تحويلها الى نوع ما مورس ، وتحويل مذبذب وإيقاف في نبضات قصيرة وطويلة (النقط وشرطات) مطلوبة.
وهناك برنامج لذلك يمكن تحميل (لنظام التشغيل ويندوز)
وهو في المرفقات


وبمجرد تشغيل البرنامج ، سترى نافذة مثل واحد أعلاه. اكتب شيء في إطار (مثل "مرحبا هناك!") ومن ثم حدد العنصر الإرسال في القائمة الراديو. الارسال الخاص بك هو الآن إرسال رسالتك









يمكن تحديد مدى سرعة إرسال الرسالة باستخدام القائمة السرعة.
يمكنك التحكم التي المنفذ التسلسلي للاستخدام من خلال القائمة ميناء كوم







القائمة راديو ثلاثة اختيارات أننا لم تناقش بعد. اختيار النغمة صباحا قليلة يحدد النغمة التي تسمعها في الراديو صباحا إلى 500 هيرتز. اختيار النغمة صباحا السامي بتعيين لهجة ل1000 هيرتز. اختيار الأسلحة الكيميائية هو فقط لأجهزة الراديو على الموجة القصيرة التي لها فرع خدمات الدعم أو وضع الأسلحة الكيميائية. هذا التحديد لا تعدل إشارات الراديو ، لذلك راديو صباحا تستمع فقط نقرات. هذا التحديد يسمح للإشارة إلى أن تسمع بعيدا ، ولكنه يتطلب جهاز استقبال الموجات القصيرة أكثر تكلفة. لقد استخدمت



غرونديغ الماليزي 400PE الاذاعة نجاحا كبيرا. الذي تبيعه عادة لنحو 150.00 دولا







تلقي رمز مع كمبيوتر


حتى تعلمت فك شفرة مورس في رأسك ، سوف ترغب في الحصول على جهاز كمبيوتر قيام بذلك نيابة عنك.
هناك العديد من البرامج المجانية العائمة حول *** من شأنها أن تفعل ذلك عنك. ويمكن تحميل أحد هذه البرامج هنا. ولن أخوض في عملها (لأنني لم أكتب ذلك) ، لكنه يحتوي على قائمة تعليمات ، وأنها واضحة ومباشرة إلى حد ما للاستخدام. وسوف تحتاج إلى كابل الصوت لتوصيل سماعة الراديو جاك لللكمبيوتر بطاقة صوت جاك المدخلات ، ولكن هذا هو كل الأجهزة المطلوبة.







يمكنك أن ترى أنه يعمل في لقطة الشاشة أعلاه ، فك حلقة لا نهاية لها لدينا "مرحبا هناك".

كيف يفعل ذلك؟


وقد تم تغطية معظم المفاهيم الهامة لهذا المشروع في أقسام أخرى من هذا الفصل.
الكمبيوتر يوفر القدرة على المذبذب عن طريق طرف DTR من المنفذ التسلسلي. برنامج يحول إشارة DTR وخارجها ، والذي يسبب مذبذب لتشغيل وإيقاف في المقابل.
لجعل إشارة مسموعة في الراديو صباحا رخيصة ، الكمبيوتر تحول السلطة الى المذبذب وإيقاف 1000 مرة في الثانية الواحدة في حين إرسال النقاط وشرطات من القانون ، وتترك في قبالة بين النقاط أو شرطات. ينظم هذا إشارات الراديو على تردد أذنيك أن تسمع. في لهجة صباحا قليلة تردد الصوت هو 500 مرة في الثانية الواحدة.
في وضع الأسلحة الكيميائية (الأسلحة الكيميائية لتقف على الموجة المستمرة) ، والكمبيوتر لا تعدل إشارات الراديو. وتبين فقط على مذبذب طويلة بما فيه الكفاية لنقطة أو شرطة ليتم إرسالها. في هذه الحالة ، فإن المتلقي لا عمل تحويل إشارة إلى لهجة مسموعة تستطيع أن تسمع أذنيك ، وذلك باستخدام دائرة تسمى مذبذب تردد فوز. الراديو الخاص بك على الموجة القصيرة قد يكون التبديل المسمى BFO ، أو فرع خدمات الدعم ، أو الأسلحة الكيميائية التي تسمح هذه الدوائر على العمل.










بعض أجمل التعبئة والتغليف


برنامج تشغيل الكمبيوتر DTR وكذلك إشارة أخرى تسمى المحطة المذكورة ، في حين إرسال النقاط وشرطات. في إصدار جهاز الإرسال هو مبين أدناه ، وشنت علينا مأخذ 14 دبوس إلى لوحة الدوائر العامة الغرض من راديو شاك ، وتوصيل المذبذب في ذلك. تم توصيل الضوء الأزرق صمام ثنائي حاجب للدبوس المحطة المذكورة من الرابط المنفذ التسلسلي (دبوس 7). الصمام ومضات مورس مع مذبذب ، مما يجعل مشروع لافتة للنظر









الرابط المنفذ التسلسلي على لوحة الدوائر المطبوعة من خلال وضع لوحة بين دبابيس







الأسلاك التي تربط الرابط المنفذ التسلسلي للمذبذب والصمام يعمل أيضا على عقد الرابط على لوحة الدوائر المطبوعة.
الهوائي في هذه الحالة هو سلك 6 بوصة طويلة. في وضع الأسلحة الكيميائية ، هذا السلك هو كل ما يلزم لاستقبال إشارة في أي مكان في المنزل. وسوف تعد هوائي السماح للكتلة كاملة لاستقبال إشارة.
كنت والاستعاضة عن مذبذب ميغاهرتز مع 1 ميغاهرتز مذبذب 28.322 ، وربط جهاز الإرسال إلى هوائي كبير هواة الراديو (10 شعاع متر) ، وقادرة على إرسال إشارات من كاليفورنيا إلى ولاية تكساس








عفوا على طول الموضوع





​


----------



## alihaskar (6 سبتمبر 2010)

عفوا هذا هو البرنامج
من هنا


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## انور الدول (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكووور اخي على هذا الموضوع
لكن عندي سؤال حول هذا الموضوع ممكن؟


----------



## حيدر زهراو (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## louay (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك...


----------



## المهندس سيسكو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ؟
في حدا قام فيها ونجحت؟؟


----------



## alihaskar (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لو لم تنح الفكرة لما كانت انتشرة على النت !!!! و وضعة في جميع الممتديات


----------

